# Pissed off.....HD Maxx



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

So in my contacts I have a "Joe F" and a "Joey F" every time i split them up it puts them back together and shows both as Joey F. If I goto edit, it shows them as 2 seperates grouped. Anybody know how to turn this shit off?


----------



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

In my gmail it is still seperated. Its the phone grouping them on me.


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

verify that the two contacts are part of your Gmail account and not local phone contacts. that could be part of the problem. 
Whenever you add a contact, you can either add to your Gmail account or local.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

Went into my gmail online. Both are seperate. Same on my galaxy nexus on the wifi. Its just on the razr hd that it does this.


----------



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

For all who see this and also have this problem. Open the one name thats combined. It shows under the normal tab as 2 numbers, click edit and it will show the 2 combined names with numbers under the correct names. The settings button at the top will let you "Unjoin" the contacts and all is well.

No clue why it automaticly joined em in the first place.

BTW, Im not good at instructions so hopefully you get from what I said.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Spell out the last names


----------



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

Still dont see why it wants to combine them.


----------



## Pupalei (Jul 25, 2011)

radzer0 said:


> Still dont see why it wants to combine them.


Because the names are very similar and the algorithm to combine very similar names is the right thing more than 50% of the time. Or at least, someone in Schaumburg thinks so.


----------



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

Why not have an option to turn that feature off?


----------



## Pupalei (Jul 25, 2011)

radzer0 said:


> Why not have an option to turn that feature off?


No disagreement here.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Why not spell out the last names so they aren't alike?


----------

